# Jackson Creek Boxes and Trailers



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

I was wanting opinions on Jackson Creek products? I have been looking at their aluminum trailers and wanting to know if anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## kawest (May 20, 2009)

They make great products


----------



## kawest (May 20, 2009)

I sell there products give me a call if u have questions 910-263-1558


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

I had terrible luck with them. Would never recommend.


----------



## huntestaholic (Jan 16, 2006)

I have had several of there products including the 6 hole topper on my truck now. Great products and people. Warren has the best customer service in the business in my opinion.
Marty


----------

